# riding rash?



## Cowgirls Boots

Are you riding in jeans? I know what you mean about the rubs but thank god I don't break out that bad! Maybe if you are riding in jeans try yoga pants or breeches?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Been there before! Use talc - stops you from sweating up. Also, cotton rather than polyester jodhpurs. Once you're done riding, grab a quick shower and finish off by using nappy rash cream before you dress.

Shaving makes things worse but sometimes things must be kept tidy for our better halves...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt

Any chance you might have a yeast infection, or trichomoniasis? Trichomoniasis is often really hard to know that you have, but a doctor can do a simple test for it. If its not either of these things, try riding in a pair of underwear that is quite comfy, and leggings or breeches that are soft on the inside, and don't move around on your thigh/buttocks when you ride. It looks like you ride english, so I'm assuming you don't have a rough-out or suede saddle seat?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here you go 
Relieve the friction of monkey butt and painful butt rash, when you ride, sweat and sit. Anti Monkey Butt Powder

Also I suggest stay away from poor quality underwear. Something that is smoother on your skin. Shaving isn't always a good idea. It can irritate you more.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

And don't wear lacy underthings. No matter how cute that guy down at the stable is.

(That was a painful memory >.< )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestrianfanatic

thanks for the tips! it tends to go away after a few days so i don't think its an infection but ill certainly try some of your suggestions!


----------

